# Advice on moving to Sharm El Shiekh



## chilli76 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi there

I am seriously considering moving to Sharm next year but am wondering if I will be classed as too old!! I am 34 (but have been told I look in my 20's) and am currently working as an office manager. :ranger: I only speak English at the moment (although am thinking of doing a course in arabic). I have friends in Sharm and thought maybe it would be good to do something like this whilst I still have no ties!

Any advice on whether you think I would be too old for the type of work in Sharm, the type of jobs I would be able to do and how I go about looking for one would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

chilli76 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am seriously considering moving to Sharm next year but am wondering if I will be classed as too old!! I am 34 (but have been told I look in my 20's) and am currently working as an office manager. :ranger: I only speak English at the moment (although am thinking of doing a course in arabic). I have friends in Sharm and thought maybe it would be good to do something like this whilst I still have no ties!
> 
> ...




Hi and welcome to the forum

I cant see why anyone would think you are too old.. too old for what?
If you have no ties and you have enough money to live on for six months why not give it a go?

Maiden


----------



## chilli76 (Sep 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum
> 
> I cant see why anyone would think you are too old.. too old for what?
> If you have no ties and you have enough money to live on for six months why not give it a go?
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply. Most of the jobs I have seen on the net appear to be for things like animators (which even I agree I may be too old for) and not sure what other sort of work is available in Sharm. Do you know of any good websites I can look at? I've looked at the sharmwomen one but can't really find any other good sites. 

Thanks :wave:


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

chilli76 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply. Most of the jobs I have seen on the net appear to be for things like animators (which even I agree I may be too old for) and not sure what other sort of work is available in Sharm. Do you know of any good websites I can look at? I've looked at the sharmwomen one but can't really find any other good sites.
> 
> Thanks :wave:



Lol we don't promote other websites 

If you are an office manger I would imagine there will be work of some sort for you.
You could always fall back on teaching English to tide you over until you find something.


----------



## chilli76 (Sep 14, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol we don't promote other websites
> 
> If you are an office manger I would imagine there will be work of some sort for you.
> You could always fall back on teaching English to tide you over until you find something.


LOL.

Ok, well thanks for the advice anyway


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

chilli76 said:


> LOL.
> 
> Ok, well thanks for the advice anyway


Actually I don't think there are any other sites - the sort of jobs you may be looking for aren't usually advertised, Your best bet may be to make enquiries the next time you are in Sharm.


----------



## chilli76 (Sep 14, 2010)

Beatle said:


> Actually I don't think there are any other sites - the sort of jobs you may be looking for aren't usually advertised, Your best bet may be to make enquiries the next time you are in Sharm.


Cool. Thanks. Thinking of going back for New Years but not sure yet. Depends on the price of the flights!! :jaw:


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi Chilli76,

You are definitely not too old for Sharm!!!

I know plenty of women here of various nationalities around your age, or older, who work here quite happily. Like Beatle has said, the "better" positions in Sharm are not often sourced from this website, but employers tend to choose people who are recommended to them. So your best bet is to get out here and get networking. But if you are looking at the move as a short term solution anyway then you may well find the "better" jobs don't accept you. They often look for people who have been in Sharm for a long time already and can prove themselves to be settled here. My ex employer would only employ married women with a 5 year residency.

You may find some guest relations positions suitable for you, or perhaps work in diving centres. If you are offered a job you don't like, don't take it. Simple. Just (as MS said) make sure you come out with a big enough cushion to live for a few months with zero income.

Sam


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> But if you are looking at the move as a short term solution anyway then you may well find the "better" jobs don't accept you. They often look for people who have been in Sharm for a long time already and can prove themselves to be settled here. My ex employer would only employ married women with a 5 year residency.


I have to admit I still get slightly shocked when I see job adverts in which employers stipulate that the position is only open to a particular gender. It's just something that I am not use to seeing!


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Beatle said:


> I have to admit I still get slightly shocked when I see job adverts in which employers stipulate that the position is only open to a particular gender. It's just something that I am not use to seeing!


Not only a particular gender, I've seen adverts stipulating an age range and even "good-looking" or "attractive" and of course a photo must always be sent with a CV.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> Not only a particular gender, I've seen adverts stipulating an age range and even "good-looking" or "attractive" and of course a photo must always be sent with a CV.




Have you seen the advert for a personal assistant who must be open to keep her boss happy lol


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Have you seen the advert for a personal assistant who must be open to keep her boss happy lol


I saw that advert (or a similar one) the other day. It made me laugh that good-looking was one of the five criteria for the role.

Gender discrimination and hiring people on the basis of their looks can happen anywhere. Surveys show people considered to be "good-looking" are more likely to get jobs/promotions etc. It's just so in your face in Egyptian adverts, it takes me by surprise, everytime....


----------

